# hey guys!



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

how many of you had tsi, tpo, and tg antibodies prior to your surgery? Is that the reason you had surgery? cancer? or nodules? TIA


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes.

But I didn't connect my symptoms to my thyroid - I thought I was getting old  - so I never went to a doctor. Things blew up when my GYN noticed a big lump in my neck, which was cancer.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had them all. Mine was chalked up to menopause, a thyroid storm brought out the diagnosis. Still sorting out the autoimmune business...


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Had them all as well but the biggest reasons I had mine removed were A) it was multi nodular B) hyper episodes were getting impossible to control on medication and C) I have both Graves and Hashi's, which means I was all over the map with both symptoms and numbers. Here's hoping by removing my thyroid I've taken at least some of the pieces out of the game.


----------

